#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Ищу PR-щика и маркетолога для YouTube канала про Буддизм

## ЖеняДрай

C каналом можно ознакомиться здесь:

https://www.youtube.com/c/buddhismjd

По поводу условий - пишите в личку  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2022)

----------

